# Help with Bendix Two Speed Yellow band hub



## David Carlo (Jul 9, 2022)

Own a 60’s Typhoon with the two speed hub. Works well in first gear but I hear a mild grinding sound when I shift to second gear. Looking for someone that can refurbish the hub so it works well.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 9, 2022)

David Carlo said:


> Own a 60’s Typhoon with the two speed hub. Works well in first gear but I hear a mild grinding sound when I shift to second gear. Looking for someone that can refurbish the hub so it works well.



Does the hub shift between both gears? A Yellow band in low gear there will have  a "growling " noise and it is completely normal.


----------



## David Carlo (Jul 9, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Does the hub shift between both gears? A Yellow band in low gear there will have  a "growling " noise and it is completely normal.



Thanks for reaching out. The shift occurs without any issues. Only in the second gear is that I hear what appears to be a soft clicking sound that originates inside the hub.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 10, 2022)

David Carlo said:


> soft clicking



That does not sound right. I see you are in Boise, I'm not sure how easy you can find someone to service that hub. You may find someone on the site who will but shipping will be an issue. Have you ever serviced a hub yourself? That may end up being your best option. Good luck and keep posting how you are making out.


----------



## David Carlo (Jul 10, 2022)

Thanks for the feedback. I have not serviced a hub before, and I would prefer to have someone with experience to determine the fix. My local bike shop suggested that I keep riding and not open the hub. My preference is to fix since I like to ride all of my bikes and not to be concerned with the hub breaking down. I would be willing to pay for the shipping.


----------



## spleeft (Jul 10, 2022)

Is it the auto kick back  Bendix 2 speed or is it a shifter ? Got a pic? Ive rebuilt a few of the 2 speed auto's.


----------



## Two Wheeler (Jul 10, 2022)

If you have any mechanical ability they are not hard to rebuild. As was mentioned above they are a noisy hub even when gone through. If you decide to tackle it yourself message me and I will send you an exploded view of it.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 10, 2022)

David Carlo said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I have not serviced a hub before, and I would prefer to have someone with experience to determine the fix. My local bike shop suggested that I keep riding and not open the hub. My preference is to fix since I like to ride all of my bikes and not to be concerned with the hub breaking down. I would be willing to pay for the shipping.






spleeft said:


> Is it the auto kick back  Bendix 2 speed or is it a shifter ? Got a pic? Ive rebuilt a few of the 2 speed auto's.



I was thinking he was talking about a kick back. It still may be the usual sound, not to say it should not be serviced.


----------



## David Carlo (Jul 10, 2022)

It is a kick back.


----------



## spleeft (Jul 10, 2022)

I'll rebuild it, I love getting my hands on those things !!! I totally get you wanting it to work right, I love riding mine !


----------



## David Carlo (Jul 10, 2022)

Thanks for your offer to assist. Highly appreciate your kind gesture to allow me to enjoy this bike. Please reach out via my email and we can connect davidcarlo034@gmail.com


----------



## Rusty Klunker (Jul 10, 2022)

If you plan on tackling this yourself you might want to look at this.


			https://www.sheldonbrown.com/sutherland/CB-IGH-3-bendix.pdf
		

And even if you don't, download it and save it. You can print it out use it, get it greasy throw it away then print it again if you need it.


----------



## David Carlo (Jul 10, 2022)

Thank you very much!


----------



## Rivnut (Jul 10, 2022)

Kind of off topic here but do you realize that your rear fender does not have the correct braces?  The correct ones will be shorter and attach to the frame in the small holes above and to the rear of the axle.


----------



## David Carlo (Jul 10, 2022)

Rivnut said:


> Kind of off topic here but do you realize that your rear fender does not have the correct braces?  The correct ones will be shorter and attach to the frame in the small holes above and to the rear of the axle.
> 
> View attachment 1660256



Thanks for the information and picture. I purchased this a few months ago and was like this.


----------



## drglinski (Jul 26, 2022)

It could be too tight, a broken bearing, a pitted bearing, a pitted hub, needs greased/overhauled (cleaned out and greased) has too much old grease, dirt got in, etc.  The list goes on.  They aren't that bad to work on; I find them fun.  Tedious and make a mess to clean out but satisfying to say you've done one and it functions properly afterwards.  They are my favorite hub to ride.


----------



## fotomatt1 (Oct 28, 2022)

I just came across this thread as I'm in the process of rebuilding a recently acquired Yellow Band hub. The parts are all soaking in mineral spirits right now and actually look to be in good condition. It appeared to be stuck in the low gear, but I think it was just gunked up with 50 year old grease.  My question is more about cosmetics.  When I started to wipe down the hub, the yellow stripes started to come off on my microfiber towel.  The previous owner must have tried to touch them up but with incorrect paint or prep.  Does anybody know the best paint and method to restore the yellow stripes?  Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Livmojoe (Oct 28, 2022)

> I just came across this thread as I'm in the process of rebuilding a recently acquired Yellow Band hub. The parts are all soaking in mineral spirits right now and actually look to be in good condition. It appeared to be stuck in the low gear, but I think it was just gunked up with 50 year old grease. My question is more about cosmetics. When I started to wipe down the hub, the yellow stripes started to come off on my microfiber towel. The previous owner must have tried to touch them up but with incorrect paint or prep. Does anybody know the best paint and method to restore the yellow stripes? Any help is appreciated.




I've seen people touch up the stripes with enamel model paint like Testors.  Pretty sure you can get Testors paints at Walmart or Hobby Lobby, or just buy online.

Link to - Testors Color Chart


----------



## Two Wheeler (Oct 28, 2022)

fotomatt1 said:


> I just came across this thread as I'm in the process of rebuilding a recently acquired Yellow Band hub. The parts are all soaking in mineral spirits right now and actually look to be in good condition. It appeared to be stuck in the low gear, but I think it was just gunked up with 50 year old grease.  My question is more about cosmetics.  When I started to wipe down the hub, the yellow stripes started to come off on my microfiber towel.  The previous owner must have tried to touch them up but with incorrect paint or prep.  Does anybody know the best paint and method to restore the yellow stripes?  Any help is appreciated.



Clean, scuff, tape and spray. It’s much easier if the spokes are removed.


----------



## Two Wheeler (Oct 28, 2022)

Dan Shabel said:


> If you have any mechanical ability they are not hard to rebuild. As was mentioned above they are a noisy hub even when gone through. If you decide to tackle it yourself message me and I will send you an exploded view of it.


----------



## ian (Oct 28, 2022)

I have spare internals for a Yellowband if you need something. No hub shell or brake shoes.


----------

